# New app for snow addicted... coming soon!



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

There we go again


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

You're gonna wanna take a gander here.

:computer3:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you created a new version of Hyperlapse? Or is it Instagram? Wait wait wait I know it's the new iPhone 6 slomo! 

I've had better pitches from a crackhead on why I should give them a dollar.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've had better pitches from a crackhead on why I should give them a dollar.


Did the knife he was holdin have any influence though?????


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Subscribing to thread, Facebook eh not so much


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Did the knife he was holdin have any influence though?????


Knife? You mean the broken wino bottle?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, that looks amazing. Do you have a secure means to accept my checking routing number so I can invest? This is truly ground breaking and I need to be a part of it.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Knife? You mean the broken wino bottle?


Sorry, I was usin my Street Bum Translator APP!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*App needs more versatility*

I have a beta request: can u make it jerk me off? I already have a snow app but it doesn't supply handies at the required rate.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> I have a beta request: can u make it jerk me off? I already have a snow app but it doesn't supply handies at the required rate.


You need better hardware :rofl2:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Donutz said:


> You need better hardware :rofl2:


... she said.


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Haha thank you guys for optimistic point of view ))

The idea is very simple - you film your tricks, polish them with our built-in filters and tools (like adding slow motion) and post them for your friends to like and share. All this lets you score points and boost ranking among friends and globally! Points are added not just for likes, but also for the fact of creating a post and for every stunt you do in the video. This defines your ranking in our leaderboard, that lets you see your place among friends, in the city, in the country and globally of course! So it’s sort of an international challenge, like a World Cup that’s for everybody! 
By the way, if you failed to do a trick but still posted the video of it, you also score points! It’s another important part of our project - to encourage all kinds of extreme sports activity!

It’ll be first released for iOS only, but later we are definitely planning an Android version!


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

So basically, I can pretend to be a snowboarder and post a lot of shit up on your app using cool effects and appear like I'm a pro because I get a lot of points for just participating. What the fuck are you trying to achieve? Maybe based on others suggestions this would be a better offering if it polished my knob, rather than polished my video edits.

By the way, read the forum rules that were already posted. People tend to get a lot better reception and more valuable feedback if they actually follow them and try to be a member of this community.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Haha! None of the posts were optimistic!

How many points you get for a parachute failed to deploy?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Jeeze you guys are harsh. 

1. Advertising - while not a contributing member of our little community (yet), OP did technically follow the rules here. He did not spam his app. He's not asking you to fill out a survey or provide feedback, just threw out a request to anyone that would want to maybe be a part of the beta-test. 

That being said, he still may become a part of the community (...keyword is "may"...I'm skeptical myself). If he sticks around to answer questions, and shows his genuine interest in our forum and snowboarding in general I'd be willing to give him he benefit of the doubt. 

2. The App - My opinion, without beta testing it, based on how OP has described it:

>The Good: seems like a unique way to carve out a product in a very niche market. If the features are right and executed correctly I think it stands a chance.

>The Bad: not sure if the market large enough for this. You also have to get the word out there and have enough users to make it worthwhile. I am also not one to stop, pull out my phone and either film my friends or have my friends film me. I want to ride, not stop and jimmy around with an app. But hey...to each his own.

My 2 cents. Hope you make the right choice with this place OP. We may seem like a bunch of asshats, judging from the feedback you've gotten already, but there's pretty hardcore contingent on here (while small, relatively) and could be a great way to get feedback - if you play your cards right.

Get it?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

if I do a trick and nobody clicks "like", did I still do it?

If I am having fun, but did not score any points with my "freinds" all over the globe, was it still fun?


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

sheepstealer said:


> Jeeze you guys are harsh.
> 
> 1. Advertising ...


Thanks for the support dude. Hope you`ll enjoy our app someday


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Wow, that looks amazing. Do you have a secure means to accept my checking routing number so I can invest? This is truly ground breaking and I need to be a part of it.


THank you, that is realy encouraging to hear that, you are a true visioner. May be some time later we will make our ming of how to involve other people to this project


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

We've got amazing news for you guys! Shrick gives you an opportunity to win one of the TWO awesome custom-designed longboards from some of the top firms in the industry! We've launched a photo contest on our Facebook page (https://apps.agorapulse.com/go/38459/35950), and the boards (one by Anvil, another by Mike Boz, tracks) will be distributed among the first two places. But that's far from the full list of prizes we've lined up for you! All you gotta do is submit a photo of you doing a kick-ass trick and collect the most votes of other users! You could team up as a forum community, supporting one or a few candidates And before you ask, it doesn't matter what extreme sport you're into, the contest is for all riders! Here's a link to the full list of rules (don't worry, no catches there!) https://www.facebook.com/shrickapp/posts/295796060614018
Hope to see you soon among the participants and good luck!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

So where do I "click" for the free handies?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

So you have taken an idea that already exists, and made an app that means only people that have the app can participate, that makes sense...

Hold on, you could make it a website, and then ANYONE could use it and then anyone could see it and vote...

Oh hold on, that is the idea that already exists...

And more people use that than will use an app, that has a few filters, which most phones already have, and you can upload to the website already...

So tell me again how this is gonna take off...???

Or i could just continue to use STOKED - The Social Media Network for Extreme Sports


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Kevin137 said:


> So you have taken an idea that already exists, and made an app that means only people that have the app can participate, that makes sense...
> 
> Hold on, you could make it a website, and then ANYONE could use it and then anyone could see it and vote...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts dude! You`re free to use everything you want. OR - hold on - you may use an app that offers something more than just slomo. Shrick is a true spirit of sport - everyone can join and beat everyone. So it’s sort of an international challenge, like a World Cup that’s for everybody!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Shrickapp said:


> Thanks for your thoughts dude! You`re free to use everything you want. OR - hold on - you may use an app that offers something more than just slomo. Shrick is a true spirit of sport - everyone can join and beat everyone. So it’s sort of an international challenge, like a World Cup that’s for everybody!


It just seems like you are talking in "commercial speak" - I get that you spent time and money on this app and want it be successful and all that jazz. But you'll get more support if you actually participate on the forums and talk like a human being - instead of a company trying to sell their product.

Why am I even bothering... :dry:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Spammers gotta spam. :whiteflag:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

riveting discussion.

heres what I need from my phone.

I buy koss ksc75 earphones because they are pretty much the best thing sonically that you can put in a helmet earpad. fortunately they are cheap. unfortunately they come with a cheap cord with no features like mute, which is really all i need, cuz when I'm going fast I like to go loud too. I need a way to mute that is somehow hands free or something.

The last fucking thing I do need is a way to spend more time on my phone on the mountain.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> The last fucking thing I do need is a way to spend more time on my phone on the mountain.


Amen.............anyone standing in the middle of a run, dickin' with their phone, gets sprayed.


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> It just seems like you are talking in "commercial speak" - I get that you spent time and money on this app and want it be successful and all that jazz. But you'll get more support if you actually participate on the forums and talk like a human being - instead of a company trying to sell their product.
> 
> Why am I even bothering... :dry:


Yep, you're right, that wasn't the greatest response to Kevin, well.. Ok, we are doing that app, already gathered a lot of people around, professional riders in different sport categories, they share their ideas on design, feachures, way of processing video. Generally -yes, there are already some services, that give you the possibility to download video, or to process, or to rate your achievements, but ours is the first one that combined best practices from everywere, that's why we actually desided to go to professional comunity forums, to get a possibility to test our cheature by top of the list of those, who are potentialy going to use it. We believe it is going to be a breakthrough.


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Amen.............anyone standing in the middle of a run, dickin' with their phone, gets sprayed.


Agree, that looks really stupid))) actually we are not expecting anyone to film everything only using their smartphone, that's impossible. You use your telefone only when it convinient -to see what others have done, to rate them, to comment on your videos, maybe film others in a park. Our plans are to first integrate this app with GoPro, in the 4th version you have an option to load video from camera to smartphone. Also, most possibly, we are going to launch desktop program in support to mobile app to manage videos


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> riveting discussion.
> 
> heres what I need from my phone.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately we do not spend all our time in the mountain, we will give you a good possibility to enjoy your best tricks when you're back to the ground


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey guys! We are about to launch!! Leave your emails at Welcome to Shrick! and we`ll send you an invite. Best! Shrick Team


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

:finger1:
10сhar


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

￼￼


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Shrickapp said:


> Hey guys! We are about to launch!! Leave your emails at Welcome to Shrick! and we`ll send you an invite. Best! Shrick Team


So it is not available yet, and you want people to beta test and load shit up for you, which, if you don't get means you will have no content and a buggy app when you do launch...???

Nothing like trying to get others to do your work for you...

No thanks, there are better alternatives already out there... Like using a forum that has interaction and places to post, much like where you are trying to get people you want to use your app...

My best response, and only response to your pathetic attempt to try to do this, is very simple... :finger1:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

> Thrill-seekers can use the app to communicate with those of their own kin, as well as explore the equipment market.


I'm truly sorry isn't this just *Google ???*

Kin who the hell you trying to get to join this KIN nobody says kin it hasn't been a relevant term in 40 years. Your making a social media app and use a word like Kin on your sites home page. 

oh and sign me up for the DL (download) incase you aren't to familiar with that abbreviation, [email protected] yes it's a valid email :jumping1:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Kev,.. I'm sure this shitty idea will fly!











:rofl3: :rofl3: :rofl3:


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey, speaking of phones, anyone know if resorts will be taking apple pay?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*OMG,..!!* Did I find the "_Perfect_" gif for this thread or what,..????? 

"A Crap App!" :rofl3:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> *OMG,..!!* Did I find the "_Perfect_" gif for this thread or what,..?????
> 
> "A Crap App!" :rofl3:


Jesus, Chomps, get healthy and get on a damn hill. :eyetwitch2:uke:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> Jesus, Chomps, get healthy and get on a damn hill. :eyetwitch2:uke:


*LoL!* You may have a point there! :laugh:
That Doodieman.com website is sick! Funny as fuck, but still sick!!!!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> That Doodieman.com website is sick! Funny as fuck, but still sick!!!!


corn and all....truly nasty !!!


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Fuck, the shrick app guys are showing up in the wakeboard forums now also spamming. Theres 3 shrick threads in my tapatalk news feed. Stop! Spamming message boards and go get reputable bloggers to review your product.


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Blogger reviews are coming also. But - let`s be honest - to be NOTshitty is almost impossible in this world so we`re asking for help. To help or not to help? You decide. Will appreciate any support in terms of beta testing. Hugs


----------



## danlie (Sep 28, 2014)

Shrickapp said:


> Blogger reviews are coming also. But - let`s be honest - to be NOTshitty is almost impossible in this world so we`re asking for help. To help or not to help? You decide. Will appreciate any support in terms of beta testing. Hugs


Oi tell ye mum I want er to pick up er panties bruv they startin to stink me house up. :cheeky4:


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Guys, you haven’t heard from us in a while and we’ve been really busy polishing the app - and we’re happy to announce it’s ready for download! We have a very stable BETA in the AppStore https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shrick/id885120665 – and we’d like to thank this community for the support with a number of invites! Also, we’ve released a catchy and action-packed promo: https://vimeo.com/118941541 – check it out if you have 2 spare minutes and wanna learn more about Shrick. Thank you all guys!!! Invites:
4n246nc
4n246s6
4n2474o
4n247bk
4n247mt
4n247n2
4n247sr
4n2486d
4n24874
4n248ap
4n248mj
4n248mo
4n248pi
4n2491t
4n24961


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Shrickapp said:


> Guys, you haven’t heard from us in a while and *we’ve been really busy polishing the KNOB!!!*


Fixed that for ya! :facepalm1:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Join the global craze!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Did I see rollerblading in that video?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Did I see rollerblading in that video?


 …you actually _watched_ the video? :blink:
:rofl4:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> …you actually _watched_ the video? :blink:
> :rofl4:


I wanted to see how much marketing crap they put into this app. Have to learn what the competition is doing before I launch mine.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry to jack the thread but me and company developers (aka just me) have been working on a foldable snowboard and now it's for sale! Head to your nearest Academy or Dick's to pick one up!


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Shit just watched the video and I'm impressed invest.... I mean where do I invest?


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you guys! It`s really nice to know there is someone who is ready to lynch your idea)) Together will win!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shrickapp said:


> Thank you guys! It`s really nice to know there is someone who is ready to lynch your idea)) Together will win!


When it's a shit idea it's not hard. 

Your app name sucks. I look at the name and I say to myself, what the hell is this fucking thing. 

Then I watch your video and all I get is that there's a bunch of people playing with an iPhone that has a map that does what? Once again it's not answered. Oh but I can connect? Really FB, Twitter, Instagram do that for me too. Why would I choose another social media app?

Judging by the fact you have over 40k Instagram followers but less than 4k FB followers it seems you're just trying to buy a following online. 

Then there's the whole trying to be something for everyone, rather than concentrating on one thing doing it well, then expanding. It's the whole Quiksilver/Wal Mart/Whatever tries to appeal to everyone audience. Do I need something that is MX, Snow, Skate, Surf? No I need something that is fucking snow and I can get that from other apps. 

Google searching you I find numerous points where you spammed websites like this. Granted other forums are a little less skeptical than we are so I was able to read up on what you're doing. 

Which upon further reading you're trying to reinvent Instagram for another market. Sorry dude but going up against something that is first in the market and already established you won't win. 

As I already posed this question, why do I need another when there's already too many?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Shrickapp said:


> Thank you guys! *It`s really nice to know there is someone who is ready to lynch your idea*)) Together will win!


:facepalm1: *Really,..?* You expected something else?? Maybe you should have taken the time to read the first *five pages* of replies to your spam,…? 

Not the sharpest tool in the shed, are you? :eyetwitch2:

:hairy:


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> When it's a shit idea it's not hard.
> 
> Your app name sucks. I look at the name and I say to myself, what the hell is this fucking thing.
> 
> ...


Just imagine - you`re a small boardshop in like Steamboat Springs, CO and you just want to find out who is the most talented young rider in the neighborhood. With our app it`s a piece of cake. So the boardshop gets their riders, riders get their sponsors.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Shrickapp said:


> Just imagine - you`re a small boardshop in like Steamboat Springs, CO and you just want to find out who is the most talented young rider in the neighborhood. With our app it`s a piece of cake. So the boardshop gets their riders, riders get their sponsors.


Why would you need an app?...infact an app would distract...too busy checking yo phone to actually see who's shreding it up. Maybe you should get out of your core shop and get on the hill to lurk abit. Or easier...ask any local or even a lifty...they know who is the talent...if not by name...they know their gear.

edit...k yes i just watched the vid...and i don't get it...so u take some footy of selfie with the smart phone and post it to...twit, fb, insta and then magically u are hot...or not...you stomped or ate shit...maybe you helped your grandma pull her attends. who cares


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Why would you need an app?...infact an app would distract...too busy checking yo phone to actually see who's shreding it up. Maybe you should get out of your core shop and get on the hill to lurk abit. Or easier...ask any local or even a lifty...they know who is the talent...if not by name...they know their gear.


And what about other cities? You`ll send special scouts to each? Ang Gear section is another important part of Shrick. This app isn`t just "one more funny instagram". It`s a tool with several useful features.
Anyway - it`s beta-testing now, so we`ll appreciate any of your comments.
Thank you guys~


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

All I know is that Shrick blows up instagram constantly. Every shred pic on there some comment saying you should use their ap. It's extremely annoying and for the life of me I can't figure out how this ap could be useful in any medium. 

Following, commenting etc excessively (I think there's a name for this hmmmm?) comes off desperate and ANNOYING.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shrickapp said:


> Just imagine - you`re a small boardshop in like Steamboat Springs, CO and you just want to find out who is the most talented young rider in the neighborhood. With our app it`s a piece of cake. So the boardshop gets their riders, riders get their sponsors.


Poor example. Bernie the manager of Powder Tools in Steamboat Springs already knows all the talent. Hence why the local kids shop there. Fucking lame. 



Shrickapp said:


> And what about other cities? You`ll send special scouts to each? Ang Gear section is another important part of Shrick. This app isn`t just "one more funny instagram". It`s a tool with several useful features.
> Anyway - it`s beta-testing now, so we`ll appreciate any of your comments.
> Thank you guys~


Gear section? Buddy I run the number one most respected snowboard review site in the world, you can't touch me. I'm about to drop a mobile version of my site which will backlog over 600 snowboard reviews and another 300 or more product reviews. Then I will drop this next season's snowboard reviews and that will add another 100 plus boards. I've built up a readership through authenticity as well as the right connections to every brand. How are you going to compete? 

As far as "talent" scouts or needing your app. You've clearly never read or watched an edit on any of the real snowboarding websites.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> *….I'm about to drop a mobile version of my site which will backlog over 600 snowboard reviews and another 300 or more product reviews.* Then I will drop this next season's snowboard reviews and that will add another 100 plus boards. I've built up a readership through authenticity as well as the right connections to every brand. How are you going to compete?


Now _that_ sounds like a useful app!! I only have one question,..

…will it have an option to allow for hooking up with the Gnargoyles and Tundra Wookies found at the various resorts? Maybe with a system for rating/warning users about said Gnargoyles relative nastiness etc?  :hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're on your own with Tinder on that one.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Now _that_ sounds like a useful app!! I only have one question,..
> 
> …will it have an option to allow for hooking up with the Gnargoyles and Tundra Wookies found at the various resorts? Maybe with a system for rating/warning users about said Gnargoyles relative nastiness etc?  :hairy:


Herpe-track™
ClapFinder™
And for the hardcore few... OpenSore™


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

First things first: Shrick is STABLE. No crashes, no bugs. NO INVITE is required to create an account. Just go ahead and register, everyone is welcome! Get the app here - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shrick/id885120665
All that has become possible with the new, FULL version of Shrick we've just released. Here are the biggest things that we changed and added for this big launch:
- properly working #hashtags and name @tags 
- video quality is now way better
- working notifications for likes, comments and reposts
- simply all you need to enjoy and form an exclusive community of amateur rides, fans and pros!

Of course it doesn't mean we are going to stop here - we have tons of plans and cool features we are going to implement (including an Android version) - but Shrick is out of beta and we think you will enjoy using this app. We look forward to hearing about your experience with Shrick! Please let us know what you think in the comments.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Shrickapp said:


> *...Of course it doesn't mean we are going to stop here*
> 
> We look forward to hearing about your experience with Shrick! Please let us know what you think in the comments.


We _REALLY_ wish you would,… Stop that is!!! :facepalm1: You were one of those kids that _never_ quite picked up on the fact that no one wanted to play with you, weren't you???


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

0 fucking reviews on the app store. ZERO FUCKING REVIEWS. Shitty apps that are broken and knock offs of other ones have more reviews than this thing. 

As mentioned no one wants this. It's another mobile social media platform that doesn't even have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Shrick is love, Shrick is life.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I'd really like to have the name explained. It's social media for shredders, I've yet to hear that called shricking. Wtf is a "shrick"?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

It's a dick that dreams of shredding.


----------



## Shrickapp (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey all!

Many of you must be parts of this or that action sport forum community, where a user can add a customized userbar - a special info-bar showing your progress in sports - or any other unrelated activity. 

We’ve created a Shrick userbar for you - showing your rank in the city, country and globally according to our app. To get your personalized code go to Shrick, log in using your Shrick credentials and pick the userbar type you like most.

Download and enjoy using it!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shrickapp said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Many of you must be parts of this or that action sport forum community, where a user can add a customized userbar - a special info-bar showing your progress in sports - or any other unrelated activity.
> 
> ...


Continues to post, hasn't learned no one gives any fucks. Someone MEME that saying.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Continues to post, hasn't learned no one gives any fucks. Someone MEME that saying.


Better still,.. "The Shrick" theme song!


----------

